# Update from a basement project.



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I showed pics of this basement before but the HO wanted to wait on the stairs until the bathroom was completed.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Nice work, Scott. Do you remember the wall color?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet looking job

....


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Nice work, Scott. Do you remember the wall color?


Thanks Ken. Its a SW color (cobalt blue I believe).
I can double check when I get home.


----------



## JET (Mar 11, 2013)

That turned out really nice!


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Love the stairs. Looks great.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Great before and after. It has the wow affect. I like the color as well.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

That really turned out well! Colors look great together and the stair treads look awesome. Do you remember the stain/color and sheen? 

I don't have much time to browse the forum but my wife and I just caught a bug so I have time to catchup lol...

Thanks!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Great job! Nice and crisp, I like it. Good color blue too.


----------

